# Getting the Rising Trot



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Buy a gym ball, then practice your rising while watching TV in the evening, think of the rhythm, make it natural and not forced, get the muscle memory going.

Think no so much of Up and DOWN, it is kind of like forward and back!!! Well not really but Mary Wanless, describes imagining a stretchy rope going up and out from your belly button, and this feeling of the torso moving rather than thinking of your legs.

Like so many things, with riding the less you try, the easier it is.....just relax, feel the rhythm, let the horse lift you up, and control the down... Remember too, some horses are better than others to post on. I think that most people will admit that they struggled with this for a while until it suddenly falls into place.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Your instructor is right. It sounds like you have the movement down, you just have to get the rhythm. And once it clicks you'll wonder why it was so hard!

You know, I've been riding all my life, and as recently as last year I've ridden a horse whose rhythm I just COULD NOT get into. No matter what I did, that horse threw me around all over the place. If I'd ridden that horse regularly it eventually would have clicked. Some horses are easier to ride than others. Remember that those other riders are not riding your lesson horse. Don't use him as an excuse, but don't compare yourself to anyone else either.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's a bit like skiing; once you GET it, you've got it. I mean, until you get it, you work hard, much harder than necessary. When it clicks, and it will, you start to learn how to work less and let the horse do more of it for youl

Things that will help:

make sure the hrose is really moving out. its hard to post on a horse that is offering you almost nothing to post off of. So, get you lovely lesson horse to trot with energy first.

secondly, make sure the saddle is adjusted to best fit YOU. Also, if the saddle is of a size that is too big or too small for you, or doesn't fit the hrose will, and so, perhaps, is too high in front, you will perpetually be fighting against the saddle itself.
And, too long of stirrup and you'll be 'fishing' for then, too short and you'll be gripping up .

If you would like, you can post video of your lesson for a short , gently critique.


----------



## ChestnutPony4Life (Dec 30, 2017)

I have a horse with a very big gait... What I do to help post without hitting his back is to look at the front outside leg, and think about going up when the leg goes out, and down when it's underneath him. Way to go riding, and it truly does come with time. I remember many long, hot, frustrating childhood lessons that were mostly trotting in circles on a lounge line... Keep it up, you'll get there!!!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Would you be able to include a few minutes of a lunge line lesson into your regular lesson? This way you don't have to worry about directing the horse and can concentrate on your riding and learning the "up and down" part.
It can also help if on a lunge lesson if you can take hold of the pommel of the saddle or mane for a bit of time to steady yourself.

I know it's hard to catch on but as others say, once you've got it you will be fine. Try not to work too hard on lifting yourself out of the saddle, if you can relax and kind of let the horse do it for you and don't try to lift too high just enough to clear your seat off the saddle then down again.

You'll get it.:smile:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Yes the bigger the movement the easier to follow. It also helps to relax and breathe. Doing lunge work and having the correct stirrup length go a long way to helping it "click" . I agree with the others - don't compare yourself to them. It'll come in time and with each different horse you ride you'll notice the differences in how they move. Eventually you'll be able to influence the speed with your rhythm.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Currently, your brain is trying to control all aspects of the posting consciously: the timing, what to relax, where to use muscular effort, etc. By the time you've analyzed everything that's happening to your body and decided what to do about it, you're out of sync. Little by little, your brain will be able to predict what's happening, and more of your muscles will gain muscle memory. That's when it'll get easier - with practice, just as your instructor told you. The easiest way to take it easy on your horse is to keep the practice sessions short.

You basically want the horse's back to lift you a little out of the saddle (no muscular effort on your part), and then you "slowly" sink back towards the saddle, meeting the next "up" of the horse by the time the cloth of your pants touches the saddle. That requires some serious fine tuning. In order to not lose balance, don't just rely on your stirrups when you're up - keep your thighs on the saddle, firm enough for lateral stability, loose enough for fluid movement. (You'll also need your thighs on the saddle if your horse spooks sideways or tries to duck out from under you...just saying...)

Could you ask your instructor to lunge you in the trot? If you can close your eyes, you'll be amazed how much more of your horses movement your brain and body will pick up...undisturbed by the fact that you're 7 feet above the ground.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

It could be that you are rising too high so that the horse has already started the next rising movement as you are coming back into the saddle giving you the double bump. 

The horse’s movement should push you out; your hips should make a smooth upwards and forward movement, barely coming out of the saddle, rather than a forced and exaggerated up down. 

If you lose your stirrups it could be due to you rising too high or hunching over. It’ll make you feel unsafe so you’ll want to grip with your legs to keep yourself on. This will make your legs shorter and your lower legs to pull backwards so that you lose your stirrups. 

It’s all about time and practice. You might have the same issues each time you ride a new horse until you get used to different gaits.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

It is definitely normal, especially for adult beginners I have noticed. Some things that may help:

1. Breath, relax, don't be so hard on yourself. Mindset is everything, you can do this.
2. Work on your core strength and stability.
3. Ask your instructor if she can lunge the horse at a trot while you ride, that way you don't have to worry about steering or speed, only focus on yourself.
4. Practice the posting movement at a walk...first in very slow motion, running through each step with control. Make sure you land softly.
5. During trot instead of thinking "lift hips up" allow your hips to swing forward and up. Use the momentum of the trot to lift you but keep your core engaged to control the movement and land softly.


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

I feel better that what I'm going through is normal! My instructor keeps telling me that I need to have more confidence in myself and that I tend to over think everything. 

I started out with four lunge lessons. At my last one I was able to go around the arena once posting. We decided to try me on my own the next lesson. It was almost like starting over! I'm sure it's because I now have a lot more to worry about. 

I have been holding a bit of mane, not so much for balance (I don't feel like I'm going to fall off), but so I don't inadvertently pull on his mouth. It helps keep my hands still. Is that okay to do? My plan is to stop holding it once I get better. 





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

It takes some people longer than others to develop a good posting trot. It also depends to some extent on the horse being ridden.

It sounds as though you are working too hard as you attempt the rising trot. Posting is not the same as doing knee bend exercises. The horse’s movements should be propelling your seat out of the saddle. If the horse’s movements do not create enough momentum to do this, you should not be posting. Before posting, make sure the horse’s actions are producing enough impulsion. You may need to ask the horse for more impulsion.

Think of any effort in the post as simply drawing your hips towards your hands to keep up with the horse’s forward motion as the horse propels you seat out of the saddle. Then, simply control the landing for less impact.

To find the rhythm, begin counting “one – two” or “up – down” several strides before you relax and let the horse propel you from the saddle.

Learning to ride well is both more difficult than some people realize and easier than others realize. Knowledge is more important than physical effort. Strong athletic riders often have trouble when first learning to ride because they try too hard. 

As far as the horse goes. Try getting on a mounting block beside him after taking the saddle off and massage his back. Some horses enjoy this more than others, and it depends on your technique.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would aslo suggest a lunge lesson and have a neck strap thats adjusted long enough that you can hold it without leaning forwards when you go up.
Think about rising from your knees and not from your stirrups (they aren't pedals). You want to be kneeling up and down not standing up and sitting down. Using the stirrups to push yourself up off is one of the reasons a rider goes up too high and then misses the next 'up' stride as they're still on the way down
Have your instructor call out to you when to go up.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Testing


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

For some reason I seemed to be the opposite of most people. At a young age taking lessons I was only taught the posting trot and never the sitting trot. When I started riding again a few years ago (mid 40's) I was almost thrown out of the saddle trying to sit the trot. Basically, it's an awareness of your body (and the horse's bounce) that makes things easier/harder. Be aware of your body, but not so aware that you are tense or looking down.

As for exercises that help...since the posting trot comes from your knee up and not pushing with your foot, just a regular squat will not give you the exact movement to practice. Although it's a great exercise for basic leg strength. I can't find the link where I read this exercise, so I'll try to explain it as best I can. Get on a bed or soft surface with your legs tucked under you. (basically like your butt is on the back of your ankles and the back of your thighs are on the back of your calves). Lift yourself up to where you are on your knees *without using your feet to push you up or leaning forward*. Lower your seat back down in a controlled motion. If you notice, you will be using your core strength to lift yourself up. You will also see that you are not going up/down like you think but more "pelvis up and forward/back and down". 

I bought a Bosu ball to do the above exercise on since I can suspend my feet behind me and do the "lifting" of my upper body without the help of my feet at all.. 

But don't beat yourself up over this. As other's have said, you'll get it and once you do it'll be fairly easy to recreate depending on the horse. And I have been taking lessons for almost three years now with a little time off for an injury, and I get really out of breath when posting the trot. I know if I would exercise more, that would change. As you do it more and get your body a little more conditioned, you won't get out of breath and tired as fast. 

Anyone who says riding isn't exercise hasn't ever ridden the posting trot for long!!!


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

There's the exercise I was trying to describe. There's no talking in the video, but you can at least see how it's done.


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

Kriva said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlCDZxUfFbQ
> 
> There's the exercise I was trying to describe. There's no talking in the video, but you can at least see how it's done.


That is extremely useful! My lesson is in an hour. I'm going to try to think of it as a kneeling motion and back and fourth instead of up and down. Let's see if it helps. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

Sandycat said:


> That is extremely useful! My lesson is in an hour. I'm going to try to think of it as a kneeling motion and back and fourth instead of up and down. Let's see if it helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I really hope this helps. The exercise helps and just seeing the motion helps too. My biggest problem in posting is my core not being strong enough and I tend to lean forward and not control the down motion as well as I should. 

A few weeks ago my instructor had me stay up on the up beat for an extra beat. So it was up-hold-down-up-hold-down. That was way harder for me than sitting for an extra stride that I had been made to do before. My body knows how to sit!!


----------



## Trinket12 (Oct 27, 2017)

When I started riding consistently again, I found that I was not as fit as I thought! For my core, I do a ballet class once a week, and a boxercise class as well that helps with cardio and core. Combined with a riding lesson every other week, I can now go pretty much the full 45 mins in trot, I have found that the core work has made a difference in my rising trot and ability to balance during the up-down. Now if only I could crack working out when I am on the wrong diagonal *sigh*


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

Well, yesterday's lesson was a disaster! I was flopping around, forgetting to turn, and overall riding like I have never sat on a horse! It's like I took two steps back. In fact, they pulled me in the middle of the group class, and had someone work with me individually. Didn't exactly make me feel good about myself. 

There are two riding instructors here. One does the private lessons, while the other does the group lessons. Everyone does private lessons first, then moves to the group classes.

I've had a two group lessons so far, and I don't really like the group instructor's teaching style. We don't really click. Even my husband commented that he thinks she doesn't like me. 

The private instructor is very tough on me, but in a good way. She doesn't let me get away with anything, but is always quick to let me know when I did something right. We get along really well with each other. 

I've talked my original instructor, and we decided that I'd do better back in private lessons with her. It's more expensive, but I feel like I'll learn more with her. 

I set up a lesson for Friday so I can end the week on a good note, instead of stewing over yesterday for the whole week.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

Personally, I do not like group lessons. I need someone to yell directly at me and since I'm not just watching the instructor I need to know they are talking to me. Last weekend I ended up with two other people riding at the same time as me (my lesson running late) and most of the time I didn't know if she was telling me to do something or them. 

It sounds like you might have just been tense yesterday. Don't put too much pressure on yourself. Unless you're training for the Olympics, this is supposed to be fun and relaxing. There's a lot to remember at one time...hands in the right place, heels down, don't grip with your knees, look up, tighten your fingers (this is one I get yelled at the most for), and my favorite...breathe!! But if you try to think about it all at once you'll just tense up and fall apart. Sometimes taking a step back is a good idea. Focus on one thing until it's more natural then move on to the next thing. That's why lunge line lessons can be really good sometimes. It takes a number of things out of your head and lets you focus on something else. 

Good luck on your Friday lesson. Don't fret over yesterday. It happens. And it's definitely worth the extra money for private lessons if you aren't learning and progressing in the group environment.


----------



## Trinket12 (Oct 27, 2017)

I also prefer private lessons for the same reasons, plus I have difficulty telling my left from my right and it's worse when I am stressed. So the last thing I need is to be crashing into someone else! 

Everyone has a bad lesson day, even those riders that are more experienced. I find that when I have one of those days, to just accept that was where I was at that day, and focus on what I can work on for my next lesson, use your 'bad' lesson as a positive. Don't beat yourself up about it (which I know is easier said than done!)


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

Just an update. Today's lesson was much better! I hardly had any double bouncing, and we even worked on diagonals a bit. My instructor would tell me if I was on the right diagonal. The first time she said I was on the wrong one, I changed diagonals before she could tell me how. I had read to sit two beats, then post again. I was pretty proud that I did the change really smoothly! 

I also had my first fall. More about that in another thread. 

My instructor says that my biggest problem is that I lack confidence in myself. She says I have no problem admitting what I don't know, but I don't admit what I do know! That's going to be hard to work on. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Glad it's going better!

I personally don't like group lessons. I don't mind taking the odd semi-private but mostly I prefer the one-on-one.

I just skimmed through the replies here, so my apologies if I'm being redundant.

My tips for posting:

Count out loud! It'll feel silly, but it's incredibly helpful in learning to post. Repeat "One, two, one, two, one, two..." out loud in rhythm with the trot steps. Rise on the one, sit on the two. Doing this will also help you notice whether the horse is speeding up or slowing down their trot steps. As you get better at posting, you'll actually be able to influence the horse's speed by how fast you post, too, which is pretty cool. I still sometimes count to myself when I'm trotting, for a whole number of reasons. I find it helps keep both me AND the horse more calm and steady in an anxious situation, too.

Let the horse start to push you up. Now, unless the horse is exceptionally bouncy, just the motion won't be enough to push you all the way up into the post, but it will give you the boost you need to start the motion, and help you get a feel for the timing of it.

If you need to sit for more than one beat at a time, or rise for more than one beat at a time, while you get the feel for it, that's totally fine.

Using a neck strap or grabbing mane or the front of the saddle with one hand is completely fine. Definitely far better than using your reins to haul yourself up!!

And don't worry about how difficult it is, or the lack of confidence. That's totally normal. There is SO MUCH to learn. But that's such a huge part of how rewarding this sport is!


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

Didn't have time to read replies:

Try closing your eyes. If your legs are hurting that much you are probably gripping the horse tightly the entire time. Stop doing that. Kind of let the horse's body throw you up and then lower yourself gently. 

Count the beat of the trot. Count one every time your seat hits the saddle. 

Lunge lessons will help allot. 

Don't lean to far forward. 

Relax.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Sandycat said:


> Just an update. Today's lesson was much better! I hardly had any double bouncing, and we even worked on diagonals a bit. My instructor would tell me if I was on the right diagonal. The first time she said I was on the wrong one, I changed diagonals before she could tell me how. I had read to sit two beats, then post again. I was pretty proud that I did the change really smoothly!
> 
> I also had my first fall. More about that in another thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post. Glad to hear things are going better for you.


----------

